# 4 CORNERS END 'O SEASON SALE!



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

SEPTEMBER 9TH & 10TH
20-50% OFF STOREWIDE
ALL KAYAK SCHOOL AND DEMO BOATS MUST GO
RENTAL RAFTS AND PACKAGES ON SALE
1-800-426-7637
WWW.RIVERSPORTS.COM


----------

